# Rough day in the shop



## Laurenr (Apr 5, 2014)

I am working on kitless. Many mistakes were made today.

 These are the kinds of days that when someone goes, "Ooh, ahh," over your work, ...you never mention. 

Nothing of value comes easy, so when I get this down, it should be pretty damn good.

Lauren


----------



## mark james (Apr 5, 2014)

Lauren...  Done nothing close to kitless; so this just a thought on the post...

I suspect today was a MUCH greater day - for learning!  It can come in 14 days, 4 days or 4 hrs...  

Today... you got yours!  A GOOD Day!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 6, 2014)

It looks like you got a lot done though.:biggrin: Making mistakes is expected. If you've discovered what mistake you made and, how to correct it, that's good. Know what you're going to do BEFORE you do it. If you have a doubt, there are plenty of answers here. Just a thought and, I've nothing else to do at this moment. Keep at it Lauren.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Apr 6, 2014)

Mistakes will be made!  I have a whole drawer full of mistakes.  I keep thinking maybe someday I will find a use for them.  If nothing else they are a reminder.  

Learning from your mistakes is the key.


----------



## Alchymist (Apr 6, 2014)

Mistakes make the world go round. Nobody making mistakes means nothing's getting done!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 6, 2014)

I feel your pain Lauren. I had to sections blow up yesterday. Ugh! I'll try again this afternoon.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hendu3270 said:


> I feel your pain Lauren. I had to sections blow up yesterday. Ugh! I'll try again this afternoon.


 
I'm now at 5 sections destroyed with the current pen I'm working on. I get down to final shaping and it cracks at the threads. These were all with PR, so maybe that's the reason. I've backed up and now I'm making a better "holder" for the section.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 8, 2014)

I may be crazy and twisted, but I'm at pretty much the same point as you, and I am actually _enjoying_ it! I can't wait until I start producing some nice custom pens, but right now I enjoy messing up yet another cheap blank. Actually, the more I think about it, it might have something to do with the "using a new tool" feeling I'm getting from my metal lathe! :biggrin:


----------



## triw51 (Apr 8, 2014)

Reminds me of the old saying "You have to hear 99 nos for every yes" (referring to sales).  So I look at my failures as one less "no", and a step foreward.  Yes I do have to remind myself of that when I spend a lot of time on a project and it fails.  I actually have a place in my shop I put some of my mistakes to remind my self how far I have progressed.


----------

